# Fox, tan, and that thing in between!



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Am I right in saying a fox has a white tummy? And tans obviously have tan...I was wondering if there was a word for those mice inbetween? (aside from "bad tan"!) I ask because weve had a few, ranging from creamy yellow to light tan, and I think they look absolutely gorgeous! Im a big fan of that striking dark tan you get on show tans, but this creamy colour is nice in its own way too. I recon someone should be breeding these "not quite tans" so they can give them to me 

Thanx!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

foxes are tans with the chinchilla gene which has the effect of bleaching the tan.There isn't a term for pale tans as such since they aren't considered desirable.Still if you find them attractive go for it.I don't like exhibition chocolate mice as they are bournville coloured,if they were dairy milk coloured they would be lovely to my eyes.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

sarahc said:


> foxes are tans with the chinchilla gene which has the effect of bleaching the tan.There isn't a term for pale tans as such since they aren't considered desirable.Still if you find them attractive go for it.I don't like exhibition chocolate mice as they are bournville coloured,if they were dairy milk coloured they would be lovely to my eyes.


Hehe thanx for the info!...yes, these creamy tans we have are dairy milk coloured, and I just love the paler colouration! Its just a lot more mellow and less showy...maybe Ill start up a dairy milk fudge variety :lol:


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, I have 3 does that are foxes but with what I would call 'peachy' undersides. One is a 'milk' chocolate fox, and the other two are black foxes - one of which has a lovely longer shiny coat that parts down her back to either side, I guess a semi angora. I agree though, the peachy colour is pretty. It is the longer haired black peachy fox that I plan to breed from shortly when i get my males!

Elsa x


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

can't comment for mice, but this is what cavy breeders call "Otter"

foxes have white bellies
tans have 'mahogony' bellies
and "Otter's" have creamy bellies

vi x


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

A very light dairy milk chocolate fudge :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

a very good description for a pretty colour.


----------

